# Experienced Urbexers wanted



## SophieEngledew (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, wasn''t sure if this was the best place to put this, but basically I’m a third year university student studying photography in London, and for my dissertation I am writing about urban exploration and how it has evolved and changed the genre of spatial photography (in a good way obviously!). I was just wondering if any experienced urbexers would be interested in being a part of my dissertation? It wouldn’t be much, just answering a couple of questions that I can then use to reference in my paper. If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, or you have any further questions then please don’t hesistate to email me back. Also if you wish to contribute but remain anonymous that is fine as well.

Thanks,
Sophie


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 20, 2011)

We're happy to contribute so long as we are:

1. Not named.
2. Not asked for location info.
3. None of our pix are used which show our faces.
4. Any of our pix which are used are recognised as copyright to the authors.

Hope that helps. Happy disserting!


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

I need to start charging people to do this... :icon_evil


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> We're happy to contribute so long as we are:
> 
> 1. Not named.
> 2. Not asked for location info.
> ...



Yep, same criteria for me! 
There was someone called "cherrybombshell" who done the same not too long ago. I think her thread is still on Page 2 of this forum. 
A few members on here have websites with FAQs as we get asked things a lot 
Good luck!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

TeeJF & UrbanX I filled this one in you guys will be fine she is happy for you to stay anon and location-less


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 20, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> she is happy for you to stay anon



You can't beat being an anon, it's so rewarding and satisfying... *sighs


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

Indeed far better than being a knob lol


----------



## tattooed (Dec 20, 2011)

*Yeah!*

You can count me in, more than happy to help you with your dissertation as long as the same rules that TeeJF has laid down apply to me to


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here you go guys, this is the one I filled in yesterday for Sophie, now don't be shy 


Name or Alias:
Location:

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?



2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?



3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?



4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

*Name or Alias:* Krela
*Location:* Bristol

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*

Always been doing it since I was a kid, first started under the name 'urbex' in 2003 if I remember correctly. 

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

Yes, it has increased massively since 2003, largely when the petrolhead forums found out about it and decided to join en masse in 2005 then google probably has a lot to do with it since then too. Growth tends to be organic on the internet, so the more people do it, the more people will do it. 

Attitude hasn't changed much, different people do different things for different reasons, and you get a wide spectrum whatever subject or hobby you're talking about.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*

Pyestock, CWM Cokeworks and Bridgewater Cellophane, all equally good before they all got trashed by pikeys around 2007/8. Heavy industry tends to be dangerous, common sense helps.

*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*

I am both, together and independently of each other.


----------



## tattooed (Dec 20, 2011)

*Info*

*Name or Alias*: tattooed
*Location:* Newcastle upon Tyne

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*

I starting exploring several years ago, even as a young lad I loved to look inside derelict buildings. I think I was seven when my friends and I went inside the cooling tower at a power station, it was awesome! My first urbex I suppose?

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

Yes, in my opinion, urbexing has become more popular recently partly due to the many websites where urbexers post their images. I think many people have found the alternative hobby can become very addictive.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*

My favourite of all is Chernobyl and Pripyat in Ukraine, to me, the 'holy grail' of urbex locations! I have been caught by the police and security guards and nearly fallen through rotten floor boards and big holes. But, it is all worth if for the experience of being there and to capture the perfect image that captures the atmosphere of the location.

*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*

Generally, I am both as I love to explore and take photos to document the location but I am primeraly a photographer on a daily basis at work.

Please feel free to use my images for your dissertaion ONLY, but they must NOT be edited, altered or redistributed in any other way or by any other person.


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 20, 2011)

Name or Alias: Paul Powers - PaulP
Location: Derbyshire

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?

I started exploring at about 12 but I didn't get a camera to document my explores until 18 years later 

2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?

Yeah, every one now seems to be cashing in but the fact is the weekenders wont go to some of the places I go so it doesn't effect me.

3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?

I can't say my fav place as it shouldn't be mentioned in public but I will say it was in a mine looking down in to very deep water stood on a very dangerous bridge and knowing if the 20 foot fall didn't kill me I would drown if I fell.

4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?

I'm an explorer with a camera.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2011)

krela said:


> I need to start charging people to do this... :icon_evil



See, that’s why Krela’s the boss, good business acumen.

I’d be glad to help but I’ve only been doing it for sixty years or so, so not experienced enough, Good Luck.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 20, 2011)

Name or Alias: Steely
Location: Birmingham

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?
I started urban exploring only 3 years ago and it was because of websites such as this one.

2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?
I think urbex has become very popular in the last year with more and more people joining the family. Im not sure that in my 3 years of urbex Ive seen any major changes that are worth writing down.

3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?
My favourite explore has got to of been the Hoarders House with its cars and time warp house. Could of been a museum. 
I think I've been quite lucky so far as I haven't yet experienced any real dangers whilst out exploring .

4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?
I would say I'm a photographer that explores as I don't just photograph derelicts.


----------



## mookster (Dec 21, 2011)

Name or Alias: mookster
Location: Oxford

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?
Lurker on the forums for a few years looking at the amazing places before finally getting out there with a friend of mine in June 2009, haven't looked back since. I was always interested in derelict and abandoned places since I was a young kid as there were various houses nearby that were abandoned although I never got a chance to look inside them.


2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?
The internet has made many more people aware of this but mostly this interest is transient, people looking for film locations and journalists after a story etc etc. Biggest change of the scene in the last few years has to be the demise of many of the asylums that were explorable up until a couple of years back, now there are little more than a handful left.


3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?
It's such a hard job to pick out a favourite as I've seen so many cool things but you'll probably see the name Pyestock crop up an awful lot, it is a truly stunning place and it still occupies the top spot on my list. However West Park during 'tourist season' and Hellingly Asylums were both awesome, now demolished. Industrial explores in general are my main attraction though as there is so much variety. Riskiest/most dangerous...for me the climb up the tower at Denbigh Asylum in North Wales, anyone who has attempted it knows just how dangerous it is! Encountered off-lead guard dogs inside a girls school in Haslemere (ran away bloody fast), narrowly avoided impaling my thigh on a deliberately sharpened metal pole whilst stopping myself falling ten feet onto concrete and broken glass climbing into the hospital boiler house at RAF Upper Heyford (left with a pretty hefty bruise)


4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?
A bit of both, the first time I go somewhere proper full-on photographer mode is engaged usually but if I return with someone else I will soak up the atmosphere of a place, have a proper poke around in nooks and crannies for things I have missed....or if I'm on my own as well I'll have a good chill, take a few shots at my own pace and suchlike.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 21, 2011)

*Name or Alias:* We are known on this forum by my wife's old on line nickname "TeeJF" though she has become Tonto due to "wearing" a mask to obscure her identity on some of our uploaded pictures. I dunno what I am called but I answer to most things... 

*Location:* The north west.

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*

I have always explored, I just didn't realise doing it has a name. When I come to think of it my father was the same and I can remember him taking me in to look around abandoned places on occasion. When I was a kid he once explored a disused building whilst he was waiting to pick me up from something, and found a set of pram wheels which he used to build me a go cart. The same goes for my wife (who is my co-explorer) though she didn't really get the bug big time until we started wreck diving. Now that I am rather older wreck diving holds less of an allure so exploring inside interesting places ABOVE water has become far more attractive. We both have an enormous interest in ancient Egypt and have explored inside many tombs which were closed so I guess urbexing is something we have always done. She used to play in some old farm buildings as a child and has always enjoyed formal tours of places like Fountains Abbey etc.

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

I couldn't say because I haven't followed the "scene" in the past. I found this forum when someone sent me a link to a building I had once worked in, and it was only then that I realised urbex had a following and forums et all. Having said that I have been surprised at the number of people who are into it, especially girls, who I had never really considered would find such stuff of interest, especially if it meant getting mucky - I thought my wife was an oddball because she doesn't think twice about ploughing through mud or squeezing under a fallen wall inside a WW1 fort! Now I know she's just one of many in terms of the level of interest she has in it.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*

That's a hard one because we have visited so many awesome places. Beelitz Heilstatten TB sanatorium in Germany was so epic we went back to Berlin twice and spent a total of 4 days exploring the place so I guess I'd have to chose that. Chateau Miranda in Belgium is simply beautiful and a monster explore - one of our first "formal" urbexs as it were - it makes one so sad to see it rotting away. Lillesden Girls School was practically another Chateau Miranda and our explore was so relaxed it became an absolute joy. And for wierd reasons we enjoyed exploring an old people's care home recently which was full of artifacts and looked like the residents had gone out for the day - the phone still worked (and rang twice whilst we were there!!!), there were lights on in the cellar and even food in the kitchen. And yet externally it was boarded, the windows were rotting for want of paint, and the garden was a total jungle! Finally getting into some of the WW1 forts in Verdun was absolutely great but one in particular - Fort du Regret - blew our minds because of how intact it was - the painted labelling on the walls is still original and there was even a machine gun - albeit damaged beyond repair - in one of the turrets with an ammunition clip on the breach feed mechanism! TJ says for her it was Fort du Regret in Verdun too but she struggled to chose between that and Fort de Genicourt, also in Verdun.

As to risky then yes. But the thing is the risk you take is usually pretty carefully calculated, you don't just barge in like a bull in a china shop. The trouble is the urge to go that bit further into a building, see that little bit more, get that aerial picture, can cloud your judgement. But as a matter of course in urbex there are many buildings with rotten floors and I went straight through one recently in Whittingham Asylum - fortunately the drop was all of a foot! I stood on a floor in Denbigh Asylum and felt the carpet being "sucked" down a hole under me, and we have walked along ceiling beams over a 12 foot drop in Miranda because the floor had rotted away. But possibly our riskiest encounter was at a WW1 fort in Verdun which we were trying to get into. We could not find a way until we came to the remains of a counterscarp gallery that had been hit with a seriously large shell. We squeezed in under the wall and once inside we thought we could see a route in to the fort proper by squeezing under the back wall which had also partially collapsed. TJ is much smaller than me so she rolled under what amounted to several tons of concrete held up by nothing more than a few strands of rebar. When I think of it now it makes my blood run cold though stupidly at the time we were both so fired up with excitement the risk didn't ocurr to us.  Sadly the tunnel beyond which should have led us under the moat and into the fort proper had been completely bricked up. 


*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*

Definitely an explorer who takes a camera along to try to capture memories for when I'm even more wrinkly. That is also why I have created a sprawkling personal urbex and diving website so that we have our own virtual photo album we can dip into anywhere when we want to show our friends the pix. To be honest I'm no great shakes as a photographer and until now have only used an automatic handy snappy. It is literally yesterday that I finally bit the bullet and bought a decent camera. TJ is very much in the same position and has only started taking pics about three months ago. Having said that she appears to have a flair for it. But there are some urbex photographers who excell, and many are on this forum. We are also continually amazed by the work of some of the photographers who shift everything in the opposite direction and don't explore in the normal sense but use their surroundings purely as a back drop to create "urban photo art" with models, props etc. An example of this would be a young woman called Elle Dunne who has a site called Contamination Zone (click for link).

*Hope that helps... PM if you want to know anything else.*


----------



## cogito (Dec 21, 2011)

*Name or Alias:* cogito
*Location:* UK

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*
2006. I was getting bored of being a photographer stuck on an island no bigger than a few square miles. Fortunately for me that island happened to be one of the most densely populated areas in the country and so with the advent of enclosed space into my mindset as well as open space I suddenly had a lot more to play with.

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*
Definitely. Over the years it's grown exponentially on the internet in the form of forums and flickr groups, which in turn has thrust it into the eyes of thousands more people. Since then it's exploded on flickr, tumblr and even deviantART. It's been good and bad. While dereliction is now suddenly socially acceptably accessible to more people, thus removing some of the mystery, on the flip side it's drove the more experienced and more willing explorers to newer heights and depths, simultaneously becoming both more secretive and more public in their activities. This comes as part of the territory though, with increasingly more risky (both physically and legally) sites being done people are going to greater lengths to protect their true identities to reduce the risk of being bitten on the ass by the law; but at the same these new sites on new blogs are being jumped on by the international media... And increased public awareness of the activity rather than the individuals can only be a good thing for the exploring "community." I mean just look at the Cave Clan.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*
There have been countless times where I've been lying face down in pigeon shit, razor wire, long grass, gutters, piles of asbestos, mud, broken glass etc and wondered to myself at what point in my life did I make a concious decision that set me on the path down to this particular eventuality. Similarly there have been countless times where I've found myself with numb fingers, two pairs of gloves on, battered by the wind and hanging over something that'd kill me slowly. You get on with it, you're there for a reason and the risk is entirely calculated. If something goes wrong you have to be entirely comfortable that it was down to your own doing and accept that, so even if you end up with the worst possible outcome you're still happy that you did something rather than regretted not doing it. There are roughly ten or so stand-out places that spring to mind for me, almost all over the past 18 months, none of which I dare name in public for a variety of reasons.


*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*
First and foremost I was a photographer. Then exploring became a huge part of my life. Now the two feed each other.


----------



## SophieEngledew (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! can I just say a huge thanks guys, if i'm honest I wasnt expecting such a positive response, so this has literally made my christmas! , yeah, as mentioned before anyone that wants to remain anon will do, and any quotes or images I use will all be credited to the respective authors!


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2011)

SophieEngledew said:


> Wow! can I just say a huge thanks guys, if i'm honest I wasnt expecting such a positive response, so this has literally made my christmas! , yeah, as mentioned before anyone that wants to remain anon will do, and any quotes or images I use will all be credited to the respective authors!



We're a friendly bunch here, and I know how hard it is gathering data for research projects. Think yourself lucky, at undergrad level it's comparitively easy. I have to sit and pass various ethics panels and vet my research participants for my dissertation, it's taken 5 months so far!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 21, 2011)

Easier to get answers here Sophie, real friendly bunch


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 21, 2011)

Might as well add mine...

*Name or Alias:*: Derelict-UK
*Location:* Birmingham 

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?
*
I mainly started exploring in 2002 when I was making a music video for the final year of my college course. I made it so it was all about trespassing and any consequence of being in said place. I photographed the areas for the project.

I actively started to document (photo) places around 2004 in University and have continued it to the day. I don't like the expression 'urbex' or even UE. If I am ever asked to describe what I am doing I tell them I am documenting history.

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

Yes, back in 2006 when I first joined internet forums (originally 28days) people were very friendly. You had no attitude and everyone pretty much got on with each other. Nowadays if you are to join that site you have to fall into a love UE category that meets a certain criteria and if you don't, or if you question it, you are kicked to the ground. Many people have left because of such a bad attitude they receive. That shouldn't be the message of welcome newcomers get. 

There was also no 'non-public' section so you could post anything anywhere and surprisingly nothing got nicked/trashed even if it was in the public domain. Over the years, forums have become more secretive (Bar Derelict Places, I think, unless I'm not allowed in lol) and have sections that are hidden from the 'general' member or google search bots.

This is probably because more thieves use exploration websites to research locations to go on a nicking spree, this certainly didn't feel the case several years back.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*

My favourite would have to be MG Rover back in 2007 I spent pretty much 30 hours exploring in there and have since explored many old Rover/Austin bunkers on site that were previously unseen. The Rover pictures went worldwide, and because of it, many old Rover employees have been in touch with me to talk about their experiences at the plant, that is what I like about documenting a place, you can carry on enjoying it even after visiting.

I have been abroad exploring and there was a Bunker on the Maginot Line in France that was such a time capsule of WWII engineering. No bunker has ever come close to that since, the fact you had to walk down 13 flights of steps to reach the bottom and then had to negotiate around 2 miles of tunnels was pretty awe-inspiring! 


*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*

I think of myself as a photo documenter. The exploring goes hand in hand with the documenting. I would feel 'naked' without my camera on an explore.


-------------------

I hope this was OK, if you want to have a look at some of my images, my website is as follows, please use the email on the website (or PM me here) if you would like to use any images, all I ask for is to be credited in your dissertation.

www.photoaddiction.co.uk


----------



## TK421 (Dec 21, 2011)

Having just returned from terrorising the galaxy, and having no friends, (well except Dobbo of course) I thought I would take part in this 

Name: TK421
Location: North Yorks

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?

I began exploring as a kid, mainly looking for old cars to play in (of which there were many), and progressed to houses. I then lapsed but always wanted to get back into it, and to be honest it was finding sites like this that renewed my interest and spurred me on to have a go at more adventurous places.


2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?

There seems to be a lot of joiners to all 3 of the forums I frequent, however many of them never seem to produce much in the way of reporting, it probably would be an interesting statistic to see the ration of joiners to meaningful explores. I like hunting for anything unusual and there is a well meaning spirit of secrecy, I am a massive vintage vehicle fan and if one thing the internet has brought is the ability for more people to find the secret things or places that previously few had heard of, that is great in one sense, but brings the wrong sort of attention also. I also believe there is a higher developed sense of care within the exploring world, when I suss out a site I am always thinking about my own safety. Finally the code of no B&E and no taking stuff in the main is still in place, with a few notable and quite dishonourable exceptions which gall me.

3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?

I really enjoyed RAF Driffield, and still enjoy visiting BOCM at Selby, Sileby Maltings was a special one but for me it was conquering my childhood nemesis Ravensworth Castle.

4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?

I am a photographer and explorer and both are large parts of my life, the quality of some peoples photos on the forums are quite inspiring.

cheers


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 24, 2011)

Name or Alias:: Born to be Mild
Location: Warwickshire

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*

My dad worked in Public/Environmental Health. When he had to work weekends me and my bro used to go with him. Got to see all sorts of industrial sites S of Leeds. Became fascinated by the buildings and machinery and never lost the bug. I particularly enjoy isolated places, and/or discovering places that haven't been documented before.

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

Before I joined DP, I had no idea how big Urbex was. I'd never met or spoken to any other Urban Explorers, so it was nice to find that there were like minded souls out there. I like to think that DP is the acceptable face of Urbex. 
There are other sites in which self-styled urban warriors acts of bravado seem to count for more than the quality of the report or the archaeological and historical interest of the location.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?
*
I love old quarries, mines and associated buildings. My favourite site is Southam Cement Works, which is now unfortunately rapidly disappearing. I also love the old mines of the Forest of Dean. Only risky experience is coming face to face with an angry adder at an old Sawmill.

*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?
*
Always take my camera on explores, but it's primarily as an aid to memory for myself. I'm not a great photographer tbh.


----------



## possessed (Dec 24, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Name or Alias: _Possessed_
> Location: _Nottingham, UK_
> 
> 1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?
> ...


Anyway, good luck with your dissertation and Merry Christmas


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 24, 2011)

Name or Alias:Godzilla73
Location:London/Surrey/Kent
1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?
Like TeeJF I have been exploring since the late 70's. We just never called it that then. I grew up in Essex (land of the apparently-breeding pillbox) and Dover - where the world and his dog seems to have a tunnel at the bottom of their garden. For me exploring was a really important part of playing - it's the fact that this part of play is now really restricted for children and young people that makes me suspect that Urbex has become so big.


2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?
I didn't really associate what I was doing with Urbex for a long time. Like D-UK I had always thought of it as being about being interested in history (particularly local history, where if there isn't any money to be made, very few people in authority appear to be interested). I don't feel I have much in common personally with the Drainers and Crane-climbers, but I believe we are a broad church on here, and always feel that I can learn a lot from everybody's experiences.



3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?
Wartling was pretty lethal - and as a consequence was fantastic. No lighting, missing floorboards, bare wires and pipes. Even though we were in there with the owners permission, there were still a few hairy moments.
Scoveston fort, when we came across an open well that was just there in the middle of the path. If it had been in the dark, one of us would probably have drowned.
Loads - I'm not really an adrenaline junkie, but there is something exciting going into places that people wouldn't normally go into.


4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?
Probably a photographer who explores, because I take pictures of other stuff as well -planes, wildlife etc

Hope it helps
Godzy

__________________


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Name or Alias*: Ace5150
*Location*: Nuneaton

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*
Living abroad in Hong Kong was my first insight to exploring. My mates and I regularly explored Mt Davis Fort which was very nearby to where I lived. My brother was featured in the South China Morning Post for finding some live grenades and lots of live bullets.........we threw the grenades at each other thinking they were dead.........I still go cold thinking about it!
Fast Forward 30+ years and I have re-discovered a love for exploring..........while we still have places left



*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*Due to the internet, it seems everyone is a 'Johnny-come-lately' to the craze..........and that would include me.
The attitude of the seasoned die-hards to new fans is mixed. I find the forumites on Derelict Places are both freindly and helpful, whereas the 'old school brigade' on '28' are dismissive and snotty towards new members.........to the point I had my membership cancelled JUST because I entered into a debate with a moderator. As a result, ALL my pictures I intend to post will be copyrighted to DP so '28' won't benefit



*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*Obviously, Mt Davis in Hong Kong was special, because when you're young, you have no fear. Since then, I am fortunate to work at an Army base, and am free to roam anywhere.........and the pictures i took of a now demolished hangar were a once-in-a-lifetime chance.....no-one else was able or was intrested to take any pictures. I am hoping to upload them in the New Year.
Whilst I am a 'bit handy'...........the thought of exploring some of the derelict places nearby does fill me with a sense of dread of disturbing some junkies who wouldn't think twice of slotting me for disturbing them!



*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?*
The latter..........my cameras are top notch kit, even though I haven't a clue how to get the best out of them, so I take my point-and-shoot camera which is lighter and does an OK job at 6m pixels..........besides, if Im mugged by a junkie/squatter/chav, I can write the camera off...........but my Canon 450D couldn't be replaced 'just like that'


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2011)

Name or Alias: Foxylady
Location: East Devon

*1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?*

More or less always, exploring abandoned farmhouses and watermills when quite young, then railway stations, goods yards and other stuff when older. My first forum-specific explores were made early 2007, which triggered the need to document properly and research the history etc.

*2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?*

I can only really comment about Derelict Places forum as a yardstick, as it's the only forum I use. One thing I have noticed is that even though the members have increased, there always seems to be only a small part of that membership that contributes forum-wise. I can't be totally sure, but I get the impression that it's remained fairly constant. New ones join and some drop off, but there's always a small hardcore that post regularly. I don't know about any increase in exploring itself so can't really comment.

*3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?*

I love quarries and mines and my favourite quarry is Shapwick Grange, which I found by chance whilst researching a nearby viaduct. My favourite mine is the British Iron Works in South Wales. Simpsons Pottery in Stoke-on-Trent was also a fantastic explore and the three airfields on Blackdown Hills were very special. Difficult to pinpoint just one as they were all brilliant in their own special ways.

Yes, at Shapwick, on my second visit I stupidly ran up a chalk heap to get a better view...after we'd had 4 days continuous rain...and sank almost up to my knees. That was really scary as I was stuck fast and had to literally dig each foot out separately with my bare hands. I also once fell through a floor and got stuck halfway through (thank goodness for child-bearing hips, lol) and had to be pulled out. I've been in a few hairy situations with floods, bogs and slurry pits whilst pillboxing and a few 'I'm in the middle of nowhere on my own' moments. 

*4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explores or as an explorer who takes pictures?*

Both, both together and separately.


----------



## msmetalundead (May 13, 2012)

Name or Alias: MMU
Location: U.K.

1.When did you start exploring and what triggered the urbex 'virus' for you?

For a short while I lived near a few bomb shelters and an abandoned place we all called the 'bt centre.' It may or may not have been anything to do with british telecom. There were a lot of huge cable reels around so it is possible. We mostly tried to out balls each other doing stupidly dangerous things. The place is long gone now though. 

2. have you seen any big changes in the urbex scene. In terms of attitude towards/or a massive increase in popularity of urban exploring?

My urbex scene is me and a few friends. A few of them have beards, bigger beards and/or wrinkles now.


3.Where has been your favourite place to explore, and have you been faced with any particularly dangerous or risky experiences?

I prefer to explore hospitals/asylums or places of industry. I did once break my foot, slipping 6 inches down a drain pipe. (derelict hospital, Ha!)

4.Do you think of yourself as a photographer who explorers or as an explorer who takes pictures?

I can not recall which I did first... It took me a while to mix the two. 
__________________


----------

